# Fisher hide for mounting



## dmbennett52 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am looking for a fisher hide that I can mount. It doesn't have to be huge, but in good shape. I don't want to spend alot of money as I will have to have it shipped to Montana. thanks for the help you can contact me through [email protected]


----------

